
Shigeru Miyamoto and the Roots Perform “Super Mario Bros. Theme” [video] - vadimbaryshev
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V17tXBePgfo
======
basicplus2
Has the feel of intermission at a criminal court

~~~
fnord123
cf
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjiWblC_iG8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjiWblC_iG8)

